# TLD Bodyguard 5955 Chest Protector or Something else better?



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Well since this year will be my first time DH riding , im pretty pumped up and ready for it . I know this question probably gets asked a lot but im looking for something along the lines of this particular chest protector only because i already have my own elbow/forearm protection that i really like and really dont want a full out protection suit . This looks light and comfy with protection in the proper areas.

I am out on the northeast so we have trails that tend to be steep , rocky, and filled with roots and your more FRish trails as well . As i mentioned before , my first time out DH riding so i wont be doing anything crazy but then again i like to have fun as well :thumbsup: Does this bodyguard seem like a good buy or would you guys recommend something else for a beginner ? I have no experience with any body armor so thats the whole reasoning to this thread , and i have searched , just cant seem to find exactly what i am looking for . So any help in a good direction would be great or maybe some up to date advice too ! Thanks

https://www.troyleedesigns.com/product.php?cat=103&id=15491


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

I have the Fox titan full suit, I like it a lot. They make it in a "core only" or w.e you wanna call it. It's just chest, spine guard and kidney belt. Imo better than that one and 80 dollars cheaper.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks ! I actually was looking at the fox Titan suit since I like their products and they never fail me . How is the fitment on it and is the protection good and somewhat breathable ?


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

The fitment is good, plenty of straps to pull it tighter. I got a large, I'm 5'11, was 170, now I'm 190 (it was bulking season), and it fits at both weights. It feels a little restrictive off the bike, but once your riding you won't notice it. 

Regarding the heat, it is made out of mesh. But honestly, I rode at diablo last season when it was 95 degrees out. Unzipping it on the ride's up to the top. Killed a gallon and a half of water trough out the day, and I lost something like 8 pounds of water weight that day. Its hot lol 

Definitely worth wearing though, I'm no pro, and I go down often enough that it's necessary for me to wear.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

+1 for the Fox protection.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds good man , I'll be at diablo for the first time this year  .. Haha I did bulk and now I'm trying to cut my weight down a bit .. Im 5"9"" and was 210 lol but now I'm down to 195 ..


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I use the TLD, and like it alot. It has protection for your ribs that most pressure suits dont. Plus, it doesn't have the mesh which get hot as hell during the summer.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmm , interesting ... I saw that 661 also has a nice Setup like the TLD one was well with a lower price tag .


----------



## Eduardoramundo (Apr 14, 2010)

Really? Do you have a link?


Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like this would be the one:

:: SixSixOne Protection ::

Doesn't look like it has near the coverage the TLD has.


----------



## Eduardoramundo (Apr 14, 2010)

Surely not, i have two of those already.
How about this sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bike.aspx?id=9d758b7e-d21e-4010-907f-40909c22feea&product=4eeb224f-238f-4ab0-ad4c-6cce8687c033

Ive just ordered the TLD 5955. Should be here on 20th.


Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

How is the spine protection on the TLD? Looks great, but I can't seem to find any info on the back.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

NS-NV said:


> How is the spine protection on the TLD? Looks great, but I can't seem to find any info on the back.


It is awesome. I got mine on Friday and tried it first time on Sunday. Look for my separate thread with more detailed comments. Outstanding armor.


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing your review as well, RTM.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I've had a 661 Core Saver vest for two seasons now, and it's been fantastic. It keeps full mobility, but has the important areas covered well. Full spleen and spine coverage, a good chest place, and top of the shoulder dense foam padding, but it still feels pretty slim. It is all held together by a stretchy material that breathes like a champ. I don't notice much added heat at all even when riding in the summer heat of Utah. Stretches with your movement very easily, but the pads stay in place. Leatt compatible too. Definitely check one out. 661 has excellent customer service too.

I might get a bit of flack for it, but I'm not a huge proponent of the upper arm guards and rigid over-the-shoulder plates like that TLD guard for bike riding. I raced motocross for years and always used (and liked) them for riding my dirt bike. But on my bicycle, things like the 5955 tends to inhibit movement a bit more, and the plastic arm guards aren't that good for protecting other than glancing rock strikes or skin/surface damage. They don't do as much for the bigger, slower impacts that carry tons of weight behind them, like hitting a tree. No amount of plastic plating would have saved my shoulder from being separated when I took a big fall last year, but it might not have been as scraped up. It has its benefits, but for 85% of my wrecks it wouldn't do all that much, and it makes it harder to move around on the bike.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Lindahl said:


> Looking forward to hearing your review as well, RTM.


Hey, glad to hear it. I will get on it ASAP. I've been really busy this week and want to put out a decent review, but I will get to it soon.

- Rob


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Acerbis Koerta is easily amongst the most protective pieces out there with some of the best padding and even collar bone protection:


















Works with a Leatt:









Armless:









They make models without the collar bone protectors:

No-elbow/forearm (use your own favorite)









Womens Model









Compared to a Flak Jacket, they are significantly more protective (burlier foam and plastic).

I always thought a Beastgear UniTux looked like a good choice as well.


----------



## snocorider (Jul 16, 2012)

Troy Lee hot weather base shirt. It's just enough armor but not overkill. You can wear what ever elbow pro you want and can remove the padding if you have a neck brace.


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

snocorider said:


> Troy Lee hot weather base shirt. It's just enough armor but not overkill. You can wear what ever elbow pro you want and can remove the padding if you have a neck brace.


Except that you're completely covered in black and close-fitting foam. Hot and no hard plastic protection. The only thing it has going for it is mobility.

I really like the idea of the Koerta without the elbow/forearm. Looks like great protection without the extra heat from a mesh shirt. It's a roost deflector style with thicker padding and a full spine/kidney belt. The best of roost deflectors, and the best of a pressure suit, all in one. Toss on your favorite elbow/forearm and a jersey, and you're set.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Lindahl said:


> Except that you're completely covered in black and close-fitting foam. Hot and no hard plastic protection. The only thing it has going for it is mobility.


This is the exact conclusion I came to when I was shopping. And trust me, i am all about the research. Now, I can't say first hand how cool the TLD shirt may be but it can't be better than the CP5955 or similar style protection. You feel the air moving through it.

- Rob


----------



## Eduardoramundo (Apr 14, 2010)

Ive got the CP5955 hard shell protector. Ive just spent a week in the french alps with it and it was great. I ran it with a leatt and a camelback mule and it was still comfortable and loads cooler than my 661 pressure suit. I like the fact that it covers the shoulders loads as I have pointy collar bones that have got hurt before when falling off with the 661. Other designs may look more discrete but this definitely has great coverage.

Heres my vid. youtube.com/watch?v=BLPR0Zah0zc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Dainese & POC fit better and breathe better than pretty much everything else out there.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

recitio said:


> Dainese & POC fit better and breathe better than pretty much everything else out there.


I've worn both of those suits, and the Tld offering is much cooler. The hot weather suit is just that though...hot


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

jurichar said:


> I've worn both of those suits, and the Tld offering is much cooler. The hot weather suit is just that though...hot


Yeah, if only it had full back protection. Sooo close to the holy grail. An armored kidney belt is passable, but they're all made for moto (terribly constricting), so they suck major balls to wear.

I settled on the 661 core saver in conjunction with the 661 subgear short sleeve to handle shoulders, bonus of extra chest protection.

The subgear works well for gnarlier AM, as well, when you don't want the heat of full chest/back/sides, but do want some protection for chest and shoulders (along with backpack/elbows/knees).

I've used it on several 20-30mi rides with 2000'+ of climbing, during which I had two hard falls. One violent OTB, taking a buried rock directly to the top of the shoulder pad at about 15-20mph, and another OTB chest-first slide through loose rock on hardpack (keep that chin up!). Both times it worked flawlessly, leaving me without any injury, not even a bruise or rash. I was extremely impressed by the shoulder protection, as the rock impact would have really ****ed me up. It almost feels like d3o.

Its cool enough to wear that I only had it in the pack during the initial climb, and wore it during all subsequent climbing, even as temperatures hit 80. You get sweaty, of course, but you somehow don't overheat - it's made from a really sick material that breathes and stays cool pretty amazingly.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

jurichar said:


> I've worn both of those suits, and the Tld offering is much cooler. The hot weather suit is just that though...hot


What hot weather suit are you referring to? The TLD 7850-HW Shirt?


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

Ageed! I also wear a kidney belt to supplement that


----------

